# Warning: Fake Aw Batteries



## johan

People make sure you've got the real deal, especially if you bought internationally and not from a known dealer / reseller. If you're not sure, rather don't use them; your safety are at stake. Here is an article showing the difference between the authentic and fake AW IMR Batteries: http://www.fatboyvapors.com/#!fake-aw-batteries/cj5h

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Spiri

This is very informative @johan , also quite disturbing news as I have purchased 4 x AW IMR 18350 batteries recently that I now suspect are fake after reading the article. Please take a look at the pictures below and see if you agree.

Recycle logo is not just outlined
RoHS is all capital ROHS on these batteries
AW logo has no small indentation
Positive cap vent hole looks rather small



View attachment 4007


----------



## BhavZ

Mine look the same as well, hope it is not fake


----------



## johan

Same here and I am not sure. Been using them on coils as low as 0.6 Ohms without problems so far. Maybe the supplier / reseller can verify?


----------



## johan

Maybe the only solution is to take high resolution pictures and confirm with Allen Wang himself?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan

If you're interested he will respond to this e-mail address: awwan01@yahoo.com and/or on this forum: http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?230876-AW-s-LiIon-Batteries-Sales-Thread-*Part-12*/page126

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

Got 18650's and 18490's that seems fake. Got them from 2 local vendors. Oijoijoi.


----------



## RIEFY

wow. didnt know you get fake batterys aswell. mine look the same. and have used them down to .5ohms with out any issues. I have one which is about 9months old and still works fine with subohm

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan

I suggest we don't jump to conclusions yet - let first get confirmation or high resolution photos together.


----------



## vaalboy

Mine also don't have the identifying features. No recycling logo's either


----------



## Silver

Thanks for the heads up @johan

I bought four AW IMR 18650 button top batteries from @Cape vaping supplies a while ago and two of these same spec batteries from VapeKing (@Gizmo) recently

Have noticed on all six batteries some worrying signs according to the above
- all of them do NOT have any indentations at all on the AW logo sticker
- all of them have a thick black recycling logo
- all of them have ROHS in all capital letters, not RoHS as they are suggested to be

I am quite concerned about this.

Perhaps, in the interests of all members, could you guys @Cape vaping supplies and @Gizmo reassure us of your supplier of these batteries and let us know if they are authentic? I really do not think you guys would knowingly sell fakes, but the signs on these batteries I have bought from both of you are worrying (according to Johan's original post). So can you please check with your suppliers and let us know.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## RIEFY

I will try and make contact tomorrow with the supplier. she has not been on skype for a while. will see what I come up with.


Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

one on the left was purchased thru ebay cant remember the seller tho was 8 or nine months ago and one on the right is the ones I brought in.
they are exactly the same as far as I can see.






Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## zaVaper

I'm also concerned, I bought 4 x 18650 and 2 x 18350 from VapeKing.co.za and the all have the bold recycle logo, missing security "indentation" on the AW sticker and the vent holes seem smaller than the reference image from the link... hopefully we didn't buy fong kong stock.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Alex

zaVaper said:


> I'm also concerned, I bought 4 x 18650 and 2 x 18350 from VapeKing.co.za and the all have the bold recycle logo, missing security "indentation" on the AW sticker and the vent holes seem smaller than the reference image from the link... hopefully we didn't buy fong kong stock.



+1.. I have 2x18650 batteries, I would like to make sure, seen as I'm running .6/.7ohm coils on the nemi.


----------



## devdev

Cape vaping supplies said:


> one on the left was purchased thru ebay cant remember the seller tho was 8 or nine months ago and one on the right is the ones I brought in.
> they are exactly the same as far as I can see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


Yip the one I got from you is exactly the same @Cape vaping supplies


----------



## Spiri

@Cape vaping supplies , dude your batteries are pink! THAT should raise some suspicion.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## RIEFY

no man that is the flash. they are red

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Gizmo

I will find out from my supplier. This is concerning. As far as I know they are real.. I let you guys know tomorrow. Thank you for the information.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre

Cape vaping supplies said:


> no man that is the flash. they are red
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


But those I got from you were also pink?? Just joking, as I suspect @Spiri was too.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## RIEFY

you almost gave me a heart attack matthee lol

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ

Cape vaping supplies said:


> you almost gave me a heart attack matthee lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


Be Calm and Vape On!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spiri

@Cape vaping supplies, making a funny... haha!


----------



## ET

and just in case people are still stressing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## steve

according to this article both my AW batts are fake, both bought from different reputable suppliers. not very worried though . Does anyone actually have a "real" one that matches the specs ?


----------



## TylerD

In all fairness, I haven't had any of my batteries warm up in any way. They stay cool at 0.8 ohm. I use then all day on rotation. I know it isn't 0.5, but still. Would just be reassuring that these are authentic AW's.


----------



## Riaz

my oh my

this is worrying

glad i have efest and mnke

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan

Apparently even Efest and MNKE brands are getting faked by dubious companies. like: "Chinese Fake Chinese"


----------



## Silver

Let's hear what the retailers say. Whatever the outcome, we can all learn from it.


----------



## Andre

One can order them directly from AW of course: http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?230876-AW-s-LiIon-Batteries-Sales-Thread-*Part-12*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Matthee said:


> One can order them directly from AW of course: http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?230876-AW-s-LiIon-Batteries-Sales-Thread-*Part-12*



or email him directly - see previous page


----------



## Andre

johan said:


> or email him directly - see previous page


Ah, thanks. Missed that.


----------



## RIEFY

ok so I managed to get hold of the supplier. I asked about authenticity of the batteries and they stopped responding. then after about 30min I got a response and they said no its not original but they are built to efest standards and they use limn chemistry in them. they claim they sell thousands of these to the US market and say the batteries are safe.
these Chinese are really sly mother f*******. they have now gone off line so I cant question any further 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Riaz

Cape vaping supplies said:


> ok so I managed to get hold of the supplier. I asked about authenticity of the batteries and they stopped responding. then after about 30min I got a response and they said no its not original but they are built to efest standards and they use limn chemistry in them. they claim they sell thousands of these to the US market and say the batteries are safe.
> these Chinese are really sly mother f*******. they have now gone off line so I cant question any further
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


shyzer, that is swak


----------



## johan

Thanks @Cape vaping supplies , yip I've checked other sites as well and all AW IMR Batteries since Dec 2013 have Hologram sticker (AW), and AW does not, and will never sell to any Chinese company. So if any supplier / reseller got AW IMR's from a Chinese supplier it is 100% FAKE!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

This is how authentic AW IMR batteries should look like according to Allen Wan himself:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## devdev

Thank you @Cape vaping supplies that at least confirms that the AW i have is questionable in terms of authenticity 

I have done a side by side comparison of the AW i have with the V2 Efest 1600mah 18650 I have and the construction seems identical in terms of vent holes and dimensions. It is very possibly an efest. Obviously this is not scientific, and given the nature of the thing, most batteries are going to appear identical unless you strip them down to check the inside or have a batch of them to test to their destruction point.

This does indicate to me that either there is a real need in the market for genuine AWs, or I am only going to get Efests from now on

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan

@devdev just take note that Efest also do not sell to any Chinese company, if you are going to buy, buy directly from Efest or ask them for contact details of authorized distributor: www.efestpower.com


----------



## devdev

@johan im going on the assumption that the local retailers with the purple efests will be supplying genuine items

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## johan

devdev said:


> @johan im going on the assumption that the local retailers with the purple efests will be supplying genuine items
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk



Let them first confirm! There are even fake Efest batteries out on the market.


----------



## johan

devdev said:


> @johan im going on the assumption that the local retailers with the purple efests will be supplying genuine items
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk



Let them first confirm! There are even fake Efest batteries out on the market.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## TylerD

I know for a fact that the Efest's Skyblue brought in are original. They posted the invoice from Efest themselves. Kudos to Skyblue!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## RIEFY

johan said:


> Let them first confirm! There are even fake Efest batteries out on the market.


all efest I have sold was direct from efest.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## johan

Thanks for your confirmation @Cape vaping supplies


----------



## Stroodlepuff

I am still waiting on a response from my supplier regarding the AW's however looking at the above I am sure they are not authentic and I will probably get the same response as CVS. I can however confirm that the Efests which we are bringing in are directly from Efest and we will not be buying anymore AW's for the time being until we can confirm.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Ok thanks for the feedback @Cape vaping supplies 

So am I supposed to conclude then that those AW IMR's you sold me on 22 Jan are likely to be fakes? 

Was the person you were speaking to on Skype your supplier for the AW IMRs? Wasn't clear. You said in your post that they said they are built to EFest standards. So was that the supplier of the AW IMR batts or the supplier of the Efest batts?


----------



## TylerD

I think it is much safer and easier bringing in authentic Efest's batteries than AW's. And IMHO Efest's are really a much beter batery than the AW's. Only my opinion. Please don't kill me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## johan

Thanks for keeping us informed @Stroodlepuff .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RIEFY

Silver said:


> Ok thanks for the feedback @Cape vaping supplies
> 
> So am I supposed to conclude then that those AW IMR's you sold me on 22 Jan are likely to be fakes?
> 
> Was the person you were speaking to on Skype your supplier for the AW IMRs? Wasn't clear. You said in your post that they said they are built to EFest standards. So was that the supplier of the AW IMR batts or the supplier of the Efest batts?


that statement comes from aw supplier 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Silver

Ok thanks....


----------



## devdev

Now that I think carefully about this, the claimed rating on my 2000mah fAW (fake AW) doesn't last nearly as long as the 1600mah rated Efest 18650 V2 that I use.

I wonder if the fAWs are actually low Mah 18650s? This cell seems more like a 1000mah compared to my 1600mah ones.

@johan what sort of rig would one need to monitor Mah output before there was significant enough voltage drop to confirm that the useable range of Mah had been exhausted? (If that makes sense?)

I remember back in the day when I used to race RC cars I had quite a fancy charger that had huge heat sinks on it to draw the current out of the cells and assess Mah rating. It's probably the kind of thing that (in my imagination) you would already have on your bench


----------



## johan

devdev said:


> Now that I think carefully about this, the claimed rating on my 2000mah fAW (fake AW) doesn't last nearly as long as the 1600mah rated Efest 18650 V2 that I use.
> 
> I wonder if the fAWs are actually low Mah 18650s? This cell seems more like a 1000mah compared to my 1600mah ones.
> 
> @johan what sort of rig would one need to monitor Mah output before there was significant enough voltage drop to confirm that the useable range of Mah had been exhausted? (If that makes sense?)
> 
> I remember back in the day when I used to race RC cars I had quite a fancy charger that had huge heat sinks on it to draw the current out of the cells and assess Mah rating. It's probably the kind of thing that (in my imagination) you would already have on your bench



The most accurate is to measure the internal resistance and weigh that up to the data sheet. The mAh measurement is done over set time with a variable electronic load and set voltage detector to cut out the load. I'm seriously thinking of measuring my fAW's.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaalboy

I must say that my fAW's 18490/18500's (1100's) generally last me a good 5 hours of heavy vaping and don't heat up. I have gone as low as 0.6 ohms with no issues, but will definitely not go lower until I have authentic AW's just in case.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## devdev

johan said:


> The most accurate is to measure the internal resistance and weigh that up to the data sheet. The mAh measurement is done over set time with a variable electronic load and set voltage detector to cut out the load. I'm seriously thinking of measuring my fAW's.



Ok well that would answer the issue regarding capacity. There is unfortunately no way to determine amp draw though, so the fAW in my possession is destined for 1.2 ohms builds from now on. We are assuming that these fAWs are even IMR. For all we know they could be ICR cells, in which case there is likely no protection, and definitely are not safe for use in mech mods.

This has gotta suck for folks with tons of these cells. @johan if you feel so inclined I would love to see test results of your analysis


----------



## Silver

The more we know about this the better for us all.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan

Will post results here, when I've done some tests.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## BhavZ

I think for now anyone who is in possession of the fAW batteries to rather use them in a digimod if they have one and keep the other batteries strictly for mech mods.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Stroodlepuff said:


> I am still waiting on a response from my supplier regarding the AW's however looking at the above I am sure they are not authentic and I will probably get the same response as CVS. I can however confirm that the Efests which we are bringing in are directly from Efest and we will not be buying anymore AW's for the time being until we can confirm.




Any news yet @Stroodlepuff ?


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Nothing yet. Our internet is down as we got hit by lightning this afternoon. Will get a new router in the morning and let you knkw

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kriban

I don't comprise on safety when it comes to batteries that is I am willing to spend more on the best. Vendors need to research their suppliers before offering it to us.

Reactions: Agree 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Couldnt agree with you more @Kriban - well said. 

Doesnt help us vapers to spend a lot of time studying safety information as we have done - only to discover that our batteries are potentially not safe. 

I for one have researched battery safety very carefully and have taken note of all the postings regarding different chemistries and battery model as well as how low one can go in ohms etc. i then carefully selected the AW IMR batts I got - specifically so I had the best for my application. I did not think I need to double check the vendors' suppliers as well or even doubt whether they were original.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## johan

My biggest concern is injuries to the unsuspected user, damage to equipment and of course the legal implications in such an unfortunate event, which I hope will never happen.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver

@Stroodlepuff - we are still waiting to hear the feedback from your supplier on these AW IMR batts.


----------



## Gizmo

My supplier claims they original, however you know how Chinese suppliers are and on looking at this thread they must be fake. Anyway, We will be doing a fire-sale on the remaining left and will focus on only Efest batteries as they are on a really high level for the future here on out.


----------



## Gizmo

All Efests are purchased directly from Efest.


----------



## Silver

Thanks for the feedback and update @Gizmo


----------



## devdev

@Gizmo what is a fire-sale?


----------



## Rob Fisher

devdev said:


> @Gizmo what is a fire-sale?



It's when stock is reduced in a big way to clear out all the stock real fast!


----------



## BhavZ

devdev said:


> @Gizmo what is a fire-sale?



Were you thinking of the IT version of a fire-sale? Like in the latest Die Hard movie?


----------



## Gizmo

Aws are R80 while stock lasts

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## devdev

Considering this thread is about dodgy batteries, 'fire' is definitely a term that could be taken way out of context

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## crack2483

Lol. Im aware of the need for safety but has anyone had any issues with these fakes? Maybe they high quality knock offs.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

crack2483 said:


> Lol. Im aware of the need for safety but has anyone had any issues with these fakes? Maybe they high quality knock offs.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


The issue is probably more that we had fakes sold to us as originals, which could be fraud if the vendors down the line were aware of the fact.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## johan

My main concern is still as per my previous post: "My biggest concern is injuries to the unsuspected user, damage to equipment and of course the legal implications in such an unfortunate event, which I hope will never happen".

The "new" vaper reads on the web that AW's are _thee_ battery brand to use in sub-ohm applications, buy them not knowing the difference between original and fakes and .......?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Alex

Well I feel pretty let down by this situation, the potential for something disastrous occurring is unacceptable as far as I'm concerned, I would never compromise on safety just to save a few bucks. That's crazy. I feel that the vendors need to accept responsibility for this and exchange any fake batteries for the correct ones. That in my opinion, is the right thing to do in terms of regaining my trust.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 7


----------



## Andre

Gizmo said:


> Aws are R80 while stock lasts
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Do hope they are well marked as fakes. Selling fakes as originals knowingly could have serious consequences.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Spiri

We'll done @Cape vaping supplies on the way that you have resolved this issue with your customers, really admirable. I also feel let down that the rest of us (that have bought from Vape King) have not been extended a similar offer to correct the issue and that the fAw's are still up for sale (without stating that it is not the genuine article). The authenticity of this product is definitely questionable and has put a damper on my vaping pleasure, not on if I have paid the full price for what I believed to be a quality product. I would really like to see this issue resolved.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 8


----------



## Derek

And what is sad, we do not get updates.. They (Vapeking ) are selling it cheaply now without any warning - fire sale they call it... But what gets me down is that senior members of this forum keeps quiet about this - not wanting to rock the boat.... I bought two and won't use it..

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gizmo

I understand your issues and we are willing to offer the same special as CVS

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Derek said:


> And what is sad, we do not get updates.. They (Vapeking ) are selling it cheaply now without any warning - fire sale they call it... But what gets me down is that senior members of this forum keeps quiet about this - not wanting to rock the boat.... I bought two and won't use it..


If you regard me as a senior member, see fourth post above this one, agreed with by several senior members.


----------



## Gizmo

As for the Efest batteries that have arrived in SA today. We should have them tomorrow.


----------



## Derek

I am sure you know what I mean... I've seen how many bought it, @Mathee


----------



## Spiri

That is great news @Gizmo, much appreciated. I'm sure the rest of the peeps will also be delighted about this news. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## devdev

Derek said:


> And what is sad, we do not get updates.. They (Vapeking ) are selling it cheaply now without any warning - fire sale they call it... But what gets me down is that senior members of this forum keeps quiet about this - not wanting to rock the boat.... I bought two and won't use it..



Derek it is not a case of not wanting to rock the boat. It is about it not being the place of any member on this forum to tell someone else how to conduct their own affairs - it is literally not our business to do so. I know each one of us has our own opinion about the handling of this, and both retailers in question are obviously aware of the public opinion regarding this issue, simply based on all of the comments in this thread and the ratings given to those posts.

I agree with you that things could have been communicated in a more expedient fashion, but there are lessons here for all the retailers and consumers.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Silver

Well said @devdev 

We all learn. 

@Gizmo, that is great news that you intend doing a similar offer to CVS. 

That way we will all hopefully end up with the correct batteries and be satisfied.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fred1sa

devdev said:


> Derek it is not a case of not wanting to rock the boat. It is about it not being the place of any member on this forum to tell someone else how to conduct their own affairs - it is literally not our business to do so. I know each one of us has our own opinion about the handling of this, and both retailers in question are obviously aware of the public opinion regarding this issue, simply based on all of the comments in this thread and the ratings given to those posts.
> 
> I agree with you that things could have been communicated in a more expedient fashion, but there are lessons here for all the retailers and consumers.


I disagree, it's a public forum and we are allowed to air out grievances. When a vendor is dishonest it's up to its too warn others.
Derek pointed out thats it's up to vendors to research that the products offered are original unless stated. Why should we as the consumer suffer for their faults. 
Cvs offered those who bought the fake AW's cost on efests batteries immediately but vapeking waited until somebody complained before making an offer.
And selling fake batteries without warning consumers and calling it a fire sale is downright irresponsible and despicable.
Just because Gizmo is the forum founder does not mean that he above criticism.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Andre

fred1sa said:


> I disagree, it's a public forum and we are allowed to air out grievances. When a vendor is dishonest it's up to its too warn others.
> Derek pointed out thats it's up to vendors to research that the products offered are original unless stated. Why should we as the consumer suffer for their faults.
> Cvs offered those who bought the fake AW's cost on efests batteries immediately but vapeking waited until somebody complained before making an offer.
> And selling fake batteries without warning consumers and calling it a fire sale is downright irresponsible and despicable.
> Just because Gizmo is the forum founder does not mean that he above criticism.


If you read @devdev's post you will see that what you say and what he says is actually exactly the same. We all warned and aired our grievances, but that is as far as we can go on a public forum. After that it is up to the vendor to conduct his affairs as he sees fit, even if not to our satisfaction.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## fred1sa

Matthee said:


> If you read @devdev's post you will see that what you say and what he says is actually exactly the same. We all warned and aired our grievances, but that is as far as we can go on a public forum. After that it is up to the vendor to conduct his affairs as he sees fit, even if not to our satisfaction.


Thanks @Matthee. Just wanted to add my view as well. Keeping quiet only shows that you are satisfied with the level of service.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan

Everybody I think we all vented our frustrations enough on this issue. IMO I don't think the resellers purposely bought the fakes to sell it off to us as the real thing (I want to believe). I think it is more a case of lack of product research and/or product ignorance by the various local vendors. We all learned a lesson here, vendors included, though an expensive one for some of us; First research the products you want to buy yourself, and if in any doubt, confront the vendor/s on the authenticity of the specific product and get that in writing. Maybe I'm just writing this to myself, but in this instance for now, I will give the local vendor/s involved, the benefit of the doubt. I don't think "level of service" _per se_ is/was an issue here, but rather "trust", "confidence" and/or "care" - Trust can be broken in a second, but takes years to build, if at all possible. I very much doubt that we will see something similar happening again.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Andre

My trust has been restored for *VapeMob*! Sent them the following email this morning:

_"Just to let you know I opened your package to take those batteries with me on an overseas trip. They are actually 18500s, which I should not use in my Reo Mini. On top of that, they are fake AW batteries.".
_
And VapeMob's reply a little later:

_"I do apologise for any inconvenience caused and will gladly refund you if you would like or send you alternative batteries at no cost. I will be picking this up with our supplier and resolve the issue you mentioned.

We have the following batteries available to us later this week. They are available in both Flat top and Button top. I have loaded a 20% discount to your account as compensation for the inconvenience caused by our mistake  _

_Please use the coupon code: ...... on any purchase and it will entitle you to 20% off your entire cart. _

_So in short, let me know if you'd like us to send you any of the efest batteries below as replacement at no cost, and please make use of the discount . _

*For sure now my vendor of choice going forward.*

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## TylerD

Matthee said:


> My trust has been restored for *VapeMob*! Sent them the following email this morning:
> 
> _"Just to let you know I opened your package to take those batteries with me on an overseas trip. They are actually 18500s, which I should not use in my Reo Mini. On top of that, they are fake AW batteries.".
> _
> And VapeMob's reply a little later:
> 
> _"I do apologise for any inconvenience caused and will gladly refund you if you would like or send you alternative batteries at no cost. I will be picking this up with our supplier and resolve the issue you mentioned.
> 
> We have the following batteries available to us later this week. They are available in both Flat top and Button top. I have loaded a 20% discount to your account as compensation for the inconvenience caused by our mistake  _
> 
> _Please use the coupon code: ...... on any purchase and it will entitle you to 20% off your entire cart. _
> 
> _So in short, let me know if you'd like us to send you any of the efest batteries below as replacement at no cost, and please make use of the discount . _
> 
> *For sure now my vendor of choice going forward.*


That is so awesome @Matthee ! Great customer service!
P.S. you left out the coupon code....

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## johan

At least something positive is coming out of all this uncomfortable stuff!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vaalboy

Matthee said:


> My trust has been restored for *VapeMob*! Sent them the following email this morning:
> 
> _"Just to let you know I opened your package to take those batteries with me on an overseas trip. They are actually 18500s, which I should not use in my Reo Mini. On top of that, they are fake AW batteries.".
> _
> And VapeMob's reply a little later:
> 
> _"I do apologise for any inconvenience caused and will gladly refund you if you would like or send you alternative batteries at no cost. I will be picking this up with our supplier and resolve the issue you mentioned.
> 
> We have the following batteries available to us later this week. They are available in both Flat top and Button top. I have loaded a 20% discount to your account as compensation for the inconvenience caused by our mistake  _
> 
> _Please use the coupon code: ...... on any purchase and it will entitle you to 20% off your entire cart. _
> 
> _So in short, let me know if you'd like us to send you any of the efest batteries below as replacement at no cost, and please make use of the discount . _
> 
> *For sure now my vendor of choice going forward.*



I must get hold of them too - I bought 5 recently.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reinvanhardt

Matthee said:


> My trust has been restored for *VapeMob*! Sent them the following email this morning:
> 
> _"Just to let you know I opened your package to take those batteries with me on an overseas trip. They are actually 18500s, which I should not use in my Reo Mini. On top of that, they are fake AW batteries.".
> _
> And VapeMob's reply a little later:
> 
> _"I do apologise for any inconvenience caused and will gladly refund you if you would like or send you alternative batteries at no cost. I will be picking this up with our supplier and resolve the issue you mentioned.
> 
> We have the following batteries available to us later this week. They are available in both Flat top and Button top. I have loaded a 20% discount to your account as compensation for the inconvenience caused by our mistake  _
> 
> _Please use the coupon code: ...... on any purchase and it will entitle you to 20% off your entire cart. _
> 
> _So in short, let me know if you'd like us to send you any of the efest batteries below as replacement at no cost, and please make use of the discount . _
> 
> *For sure now my vendor of choice going forward.*



Thanks for sharing @Matthee.


----------



## Gizmo

Okay the batteries should be in stock tomorrow, for those of you to whom purchased a AW are eligible for the efest 18650 and 18350 at the following prices which is actually below cost:

18650 - R85.00 
18350 - R75.00

What I need from you is a PM with your order number that you purchased them.. 

Thank you,

I hope this will help you guys out and we at Vape King promise to never allow fake batteries into our store again.

Regards,

Warren

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## Silver

Fantastic stuff guys. As long as we all learn from this we are making progress


----------



## JakesSA

Just for the record .. the AW batteries sold by Vapeking perform flawlessly imo. If anyone wants me to .. err .. safely dispose .. of theirs please let me know

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rowan Francis

I am still using mine . So far so good .

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## johan

You all lost track; it wasn't about good or bad, but about "original vs fake"

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## zadiac

I sent Gizmo an email with my order number, but he hasn't answered me. Does your offer still stand about the authentic batteries Gizmo? I sent you and email more than a week ago.


----------



## johan

zadiac said:


> I sent Gizmo an email with my order number, but he hasn't answered me. Does your offer still stand about the authentic batteries Gizmo? I sent you and email more than a week ago.



Rather pm him


----------



## Andre

johan said:


> Rather pm him


Yes, or post in the Vapeking forum.


----------



## 360twin

Kudos to @johan for bringing this to everyone's attention, and to the affected retailers for their positive reactions. I would like some advice about this matter though, as I don't really want to buy some additional genuine batteries when the fakes I have seem to be working correctly (thanks anyway @Gizmo )

These are only used in electronic VV/VW mods (SVD & CoolFire II) powering PT3's with standard coils at 8.0 Watts (lowest 1.5 ohms), do not get warm in use, and seem to last an acceptable amount of time. My understanding is that just about any battery is safe in a device like this, ICR or IMR, so I have nothing to worry about. Or not?


----------



## Dr Evil

360twin said:


> Kudos to @johan for bringing this to everyone's attention, and to the affected retailers for their positive reactions. I would like some advice about this matter though, as I don't really want to buy some additional genuine batteries when the fakes I have seem to be working correctly (thanks anyway @Gizmo )
> 
> These are only used in electronic VV/VW mods (SVD & CoolFire II) powering PT3's with standard coils at 8.0 Watts (lowest 1.5 ohms), do not get warm in use, and seem to last an acceptable amount of time. My understanding is that just about any battery is safe in a device like this, ICR or IMR, so I have nothing to worry about. Or not?



I use mine in the svd as well, no issues, i think where the problem comes in is when you use it on mechs and sub ohm coils

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## drew

360twin said:


> Kudos to @johan for bringing this to everyone's attention, and to the affected retailers for their positive reactions. I would like some advice about this matter though, as I don't really want to buy some additional genuine batteries when the fakes I have seem to be working correctly (thanks anyway @Gizmo )
> 
> These are only used in electronic VV/VW mods (SVD & CoolFire II) powering PT3's with standard coils at 8.0 Watts (lowest 1.5 ohms), do not get warm in use, and seem to last an acceptable amount of time. My understanding is that just about any battery is safe in a device like this, ICR or IMR, so I have nothing to worry about. Or not?



The issue with fakes for me is that you have absolutely no idea what the amp limit or mah of the cell under the wrapper actually is. Counterfeiters are known to scavenge cells from whatever they can get their hands on, so you could end up with 2 cells that have identical (fake) wrappers but are actually completely different inside. Just because one of the fakes perform well, doesn't mean the next one will. Whether you are using a regulated mod or a mech, you push a cell too hard and it will go bang. Too many unknowns in that equation for me.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan

After 3 posts I have to mention this: I did test all 8 fAW's I have, and please *NOTE!* I don't recommend anybody doing it or using it as I do; the 18650's I tested to an average of 15.52A continuously before they started to get hot and the 18350's I tested to an average 11,47A continuously before they started to get hot. I use both the batteries on coils of 0.5 Ohms comfortably with a tested safety margin. *PLEASE NOTE*: don't do the same because I do it, as fakes can not be the same in each batch and rather use as recommended by @360twin [COLOR=#ff0000]and heed to[/COLOR] @drew's warning above.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 4


----------



## Alex

My friend reported to me, that one of his fAW batteries started leaking out inside his mech mod the other day. His coil was 1.2ohm which I built for him about a week ago.


----------



## johan

Alex said:


> My friend reported to me, that one of his fAW batteries started leaking out inside his mech mod the other day. His coil was 1.2ohm which I built for him about a week ago.



Hope you told him to dispose of it safe / discreetly


----------



## Alex

johan said:


> Hope you told him to dispose of it safe / discreetly



I didn't, how does one dispose of them properly?


----------



## johan

Alex said:


> I didn't, how does one dispose of them properly?



The correct way: contact interwaste: info@interwaste.co.za / tel 011-323 7300, they will collect from him. The incorrect way is to put it in some container and into your waste bin.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## vaalboy

@johan will a battery give any signs of failing such as getting warm/hot before it explodes or can it just happen?


----------



## johan

vaalboy said:


> @johan will a battery give any signs of failing such as getting warm/hot before it explodes or can it just happen?



Getting warm/hot is not always a precursor to venting and/or exploding, but in most cases it will first become extremely hot before such an event. ie. A dead short for a few seconds will not give you enough "warning signs"

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

